# Bonnet creek questions



## bhodgson (Feb 13, 2010)

Going to Bonnet Creek at the end o f this week - have not found much on the site and wondered if anyone can help me
1. Is there a workout room - is it any good
2. What is the kids club - is that baby sitting or activities and what ages
3. what are the things to do around the property?
Kids are 9 mo and 3 years 
thanks for your help


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the current schedule of activities

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/pdfs/Bonnet_Creek_Activity_Guide.pdf

Here is also the Phone # Activities Center at 407-238-3500, Ext. 3523.

Gym is small compared to the one at DVC SSR, but useable.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 20, 2010)

the place is AWESOME.. they have lots of activities in the main building and around the property..

you will have a great time if the rain stays away.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Feb 28, 2010)

*How was your stay?*

bhodgson - how was your stay at Bonnet Creek? We just got 3 nights there from another TUGGER and will check in next Tuesday. Just wondering what you thought of the resort, the unit, the pool. Was it nice? Thanks!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Jan&Ern said:


> bhodgson - how was your stay at Bonnet Creek? We just got 3 nights there from another TUGGER and will check in next Tuesday. Just wondering what you thought of the resort, the unit, the pool. Was it nice? Thanks!



We stayed there on our points in January. Our 3br deluxe unit was great, pools are okay. Staff there is really good, Steven at the front desk shook our hands to welcome us to the Wyndham family when we told him it was our first trip. 

 My DVC snob children didn't think much of the pools compared to Disney ones(not themed enough), but they did get in and the temperature was nice for January(this was our 3rd time in Orlando for MLK weekend). Though the tv channel selection was a huge plus in their minds(cartoon network and nick).

Loved the fact they have fitted bottom sheets for the beds.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 28, 2010)

I think this place is over-hyped.  I read so many good things here on TUG, and was so anxious to stay there.  I was somewhat disappointed.  Close to Disney - yes, great resort - not so much.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> okay.  really good,
> 
> didn't think much of the pools




These are the words of people of claim to LIKE this place.  Me, I've been there once and will not go out of my way to go back.


----------



## bgdg24 (Feb 28, 2010)

We stayed at Bonnett Creek for a week this summer with our 2 and 4 year old grandchildren. There are at least 2 pools just for the little ones, but our grandchildren loved the "Lazy River" pool and still talk about it.  The children will need to have an adult accompany them on a tube which floats slowly around a short course.  There is a playground on the south side of the property which is quite a walk from some of the buidings so we didn't need the fitness center!!! The playground has swings, slides and climbing equipment.  The kid's activitiy center offers crafts, ice cream sundaes etc for a small fee.  Most of the activities were geared for older kids--like tye-dye tee shirts.  The kids loved watching the fireworks every night from our balcony.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 28, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> These are the words of people of claim to LIKE this place.  Me, I've been there once and will not go out of my way to go back.



We needed to blow off some Wyndham points from a recent purchase, and we usually go to WDW for MLK weekend. Would we do this on a regular basis, no, I'll use my DVC points.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> We needed to blow off some Wyndham points from a recent purchase, and we usually go to WDW for MLK weekend. Would we do this on a regular basis, no, I'll use my DVC points.



So does it not measure up to DVC?  

 I've seen the grounds but not the units inside.  The place is massive.  

I do think it lacks theming.   But, it's certainly got a great location.  

I bought Wyndham as a cheap alternative to DVC, I hope i won't be disappointed.  Sounds like you were a little.   

I was thinking of staying in October for Food & Wine.  Should be able to use the pools by then.  I know your kids didn't like the pool but what about you?  The lazy river sounds nice to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> We stayed there on our points in January. Our 3br deluxe unit was great, pools are okay. Staff there is really good, Steven at the front desk shook our hands to welcome us to the Wyndham family when we told him it was our first trip.
> 
> My DVC snob children didn't think much of the pools compared to Disney ones(not themed enough), but they did get in and the temperature was nice for January(this was our 3rd time in Orlando for MLK weekend). Though the tv channel selection was a huge plus in their minds(cartoon network and nick).
> 
> Loved the fact they have fitted bottom sheets for the beds.



Rick and I were so pleased with our 3 bedroom unit at Bonnet Creek about 13 months ago.  We couldn't believe how much larger the living room was!  And our son and daughter-in-law loved the king bed in that second bedroom.  It's really a much nicer size that the 2 bedroom.


----------



## GadgetRick (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, as a former DVC owner I can attest that DVC resorts at WDW don't even come close to being as nice as BC. Theming? No. But it's much nicer than any DVC we stayed at and we stayed at all of them.

However, I'm not a, "resort," person so I can't speak for the activities, etc. The pools are nice. Two lazy rivers and a little kiddie area with things that shoot water, etc.

Great place.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 1, 2010)

chriskre said:


> So does it not measure up to DVC?
> 
> I've seen the grounds but not the units inside.  The place is massive.
> 
> ...



I didn't buy my Wyndham points for BC, the unit was very nice, it's decorated better than DVC and has a much better layout. It's hands down the best location for a non DVC timeshare in Orlando if you are doing WDW. 

To be honest I wasn't disappointed, it was our first Wyndham stay after buying  210 eoy and 308 ey contracts for a very good price. And am pleased, I've got a 3br booked at the new resort in the Smokey Mountains in June, booked 3 nights in HNL. If all the resorts I plan to visit are run as well as BC I'll be very happy. 

Staff is on a par if not better than I've run into at some of the big brand TS.

The pool was fine in January, you should be good to go in October. The pool bar over by the lazy river pool(bldg 5) is a good spot for a drink.

For my eldest the "real" cable selection made up for the lack of themeing. He's always liked Disney's Vero Beach for the real cable. What do you expect from a 13 yr old boy.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 1, 2010)

*It's on - no it's off - so it's "within" site. Best value no matter what it's called*



chriskre said:


> So does it not measure up to DVC?
> 
> I've seen the grounds but not the units inside.  The place is massive.
> 
> ...



You will not be disappointed. As others have mentioned the unit size is better, the unit features are better and the overall quality is better than most Disney resorts. But it doesn't have the theme - so what? That is all glam and gets old quickly for us.  We prefer a large, quality unit (with real TV channels - not having that is far more irritating than you think it would be) over themed hallways and smaller, lesser equipped units.  You can always "enjoy" the themes by simply visiting the resorts. Even Disney doesn't charge to wander around the public areas which is where the magic really is. The Disney units are little more than glorified plain jane rooms except in a few cases (the 3-4 bedroom ones that most guests will never see/get but are always used as the shining examples of DVC. For BC those are the Presidential units which also step up the bar from the more common units).   

Those who MUST be immersed in Disney 24/7 during a stay will not want to "settle" for BC (or any other non-Disney as it just isn't, well, Disney!) But for the majority it is the best of both worlds to be within Disney property yet enjoy a full sized, high quality resort experience at a great savings over other on site options.  Renting a car makes access easier no matter what resort you are at (dealing with Disney transportation as the only option gets old really quickly) and with all you save for better accommodations the cost of a car rental & even parking still leaves you with extra funds in your wallet. 

Finally you are better able to get real food, at reasonable pricing, rather than being trapped in the bland world of Disney food like substances served at the majority of "restaurants" within the gates. (Again there are exceptions but they tend to be far more expensive and far less available than off site options). Pick the best of the limited on site choices for the experience while enjoying far better options away from the World or from your own full kitchen while at BC.  Overall BC is the best of both worlds - value and top experience for within site stays.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 1, 2010)

I've stayed at OKW and Bonnet Creek so far.  I'd pay a *little* more to stay at OKW---mostly because we do sometimes like the transportation convenience, even though we rent our own car.  But, I wouldn't pay a *lot* more for it.  We thought the units overall at BC were a bit better laid out and furnished, and in particular the beds at BC (both mattresses and linens) were a step up from OKW---perhaps the latter's refurbishment this year will fix that.

We have an upcoming stay at VWL this summer (one of the exemplars of "theme") so it will be interesting to compare that as well.  Honestly, there are some things about VWL that don't excite me---particularly the fact that there isn't any table anywhere in the place that appears to seat more than two people, despite the unit sleeping 8---but we're still looking forward to it.

My current take is that if I can get DVC via an exchange, great.  But, if not, that's okay too---there are plenty of other resorts that are comparable overall.  The DVC experience just doesn't justify the price required to rent from an owner or own there for me personally.

In fact, my stay last week at a refurbished Fountains unit at Vistana was fantastic, and the location just off World Drive and 535 is *almost* as good as Bonnet's.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 1, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I've stayed at OKW and Bonnet Creek so far.  I'd pay a *little* more to stay at OKW---mostly because we do sometimes like the transportation convenience, even though we rent our own car.  But, I wouldn't pay a *lot* more for it.  We thought the units overall at BC were a bit better laid out and furnished, and in particular the beds at BC (both mattresses and linens) were a step up from OKW---perhaps the latter's refurbishment this year will fix that.
> 
> We have an upcoming stay at VWL this summer (one of the exemplars of "theme") so it will be interesting to compare that as well.  Honestly, there are some things about VWL that don't excite me---particularly the fact that there isn't any table anywhere in the place that appears to seat more than two people, despite the unit sleeping 8---but we're still looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



The dining table thing at DVC bugs me also, my guide also wonders where you would sit 8 people in a 2br unit. 

As to layouts, other than a Grand Villa, DVC's are not well layed out imho. And the bathroom/master bedroom configuration in the 2br dedicated units can lead to an "Ooops" moment if you don't lock the door. :hysterical:


----------



## GadgetRick (Mar 4, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> You will not be disappointed. As others have mentioned the unit size is better, the unit features are better and the overall quality is better than most Disney resorts. But it doesn't have the theme - so what? That is all glam and gets old quickly for us.  We prefer a large, quality unit (with real TV channels - not having that is far more irritating than you think it would be) over themed hallways and smaller, lesser equipped units.  You can always "enjoy" the themes by simply visiting the resorts. Even Disney doesn't charge to wander around the public areas which is where the magic really is. The Disney units are little more than glorified plain jane rooms except in a few cases (the 3-4 bedroom ones that most guests will never see/get but are always used as the shining examples of DVC. For BC those are the Presidential units which also step up the bar from the more common units).
> 
> Those who MUST be immersed in Disney 24/7 during a stay will not want to "settle" for BC (or any other non-Disney as it just isn't, well, Disney!) But for the majority it is the best of both worlds to be within Disney property yet enjoy a full sized, high quality resort experience at a great savings over other on site options.  Renting a car makes access easier no matter what resort you are at (dealing with Disney transportation as the only option gets old really quickly) and with all you save for better accommodations the cost of a car rental & even parking still leaves you with extra funds in your wallet.
> 
> Finally you are better able to get real food, at reasonable pricing, rather than being trapped in the bland world of Disney food like substances served at the majority of "restaurants" within the gates. (Again there are exceptions but they tend to be far more expensive and far less available than off site options). Pick the best of the limited on site choices for the experience while enjoying far better options away from the World or from your own full kitchen while at BC.  Overall BC is the best of both worlds - value and top experience for within site stays.


So well-said I can't even explain it. Many of these reasons are why we sold our DVC.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 4, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Well, as a former DVC owner I can attest that DVC resorts at WDW don't even come close to being as nice as BC. Theming? No. But it's much nicer than any DVC we stayed at and we stayed at all of them.


Obviously you have only stayed at the older DVC resorts. 
I bet your opinion would change if you stayed at the post Saratoga resorts.


----------



## GadgetRick (Mar 8, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Obviously you have only stayed at the older DVC resorts.
> I bet your opinion would change if you stayed at the post Saratoga resorts.



Haven't stayed at AKL, you got me there, however, for the price of DVC vs. what I paid for Wyndham--mainly for BC--resale, it's hardly THAT much nicer.  And BC is no dump.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Who has never stayed?*



Carl D said:


> Obviously you have only stayed at the older DVC resorts.
> I bet your opinion would change if you stayed at the post Saratoga resorts.



The same can be said that obviously you have never stayed at Bonnet Creek or you would know that the quality level is second to none.  Not to say some DVC's aren't nice - they are - but they aren't by any stretch the best nor the biggest. And that is from personal experience staying at the various resorts both DVC and non-DVC, not impressions formed looking at only my favorites with rose colored glasses.  There are Hiltons, Marriotts, Hyatts and others that are considerably nicer units than most (and maybe any) DVC resorts. But they aren't on the Disney property. That really doesn't matter to many vs the quality and cost.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Haven't stayed at AKL, you got me there, however, for the price of DVC vs. what I paid for Wyndham--mainly for BC--resale, it's hardly THAT much nicer.  And BC is no dump.





timeos2 said:


> The same can be said that obviously you have never stayed at Bonnet Creek or you would know that the quality level is second to none.  Not to say some DVC's aren't nice - they are - but they aren't by any stretch the best nor the biggest. And that is from personal experience staying at the various resorts both DVC and non-DVC, not impressions formed looking at only my favorites with rose colored glasses.  There are Hiltons, Marriotts, Hyatts and others that are considerably nicer units than most (and maybe any) DVC resorts. But they aren't on the Disney property. That really doesn't matter to many vs the quality and cost.


That's true- I have never stayed at BC, or any Wyndham/Fairfield timeshare for that matter.
I certainly didn't mean to suggest that BC was not a great resort. My point was that the newer DVC resorts interior have truly stepped up more than a notch or two. The exterior buildings were always incredible, but now the quality of furnishings and themed decor have really been dialed up.
Although I have not been inside Bay Lake, Both Animal Kingdom and Grand Californian are great examples.

I'll bow out now, as I don't want to totally hijack this thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Shux, Don't Bother Any About That.*




Carl D said:


> I'll bow out now, as I don't want to totally hijack this thread.


Fret not. 

Hijacking discussion topics is a time-honored TUG-BBS tradition -- a feature, not a bug. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GadgetRick (Mar 11, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Fret not.
> 
> Hijacking discussion topics is a time-honored TUG-BBS tradition -- a feature, not a bug.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



LOL! I like how you put that.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 11, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> The dining table thing at DVC bugs me also, my guide also wonders where you would sit 8 people in a 2br unit. :



3 at the table, 2 at the bar, and 3 on the floor around the coffee table (or on the balcony)


----------

